# Frustrated at BMW dealer for ED



## hailpurdue (Jan 27, 2017)

Drose said:


> Hey there, Most people are what you might call a Noob when it comes to buying cars because its only something you only do every now and then. I just had a client do a ED and it was the easiest process ever. Please let me know if you have any questions I can definitely help out.


Thanks! I think I'm squared away now :thumbup: I just wish I new about this site 6 months ago! uch:


----------



## hailpurdue (Jan 27, 2017)

CoyoteZak said:


> Yet another saga where basic questions asked to make sense of what is really going on in order to help the OP go unanswered and we are once again left hanging not knowing how it ended.


What questions did I not answer? I looked back thru the thread and there were very few questions posed back to me. I believe that I answered them all... My apologies. You seem frustrated by a noob.

And I just posted the partial ending...


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

Congrats. The Ed experience is awesome.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

hailpurdue said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting an update. Over the last 3 wks my HS senior has made it to TX State Finals, so we've been a little "distracted" with enjoying these last few weeks with her and her journey.
> 
> So I called the dealer's Sales Manager and things still were not progressing. So 2 days after that, I called BMW NA ED folks and explained the history and my frustrations. BMW NA stepped in and within a few hours of my telephone conversation, suddenly, the dealer was MOST helpful and responsive. Within 2 days of my call the car was 100% configured and the price was within about $200 of the pricing explained on the ED Pricing Sticky elsewhere on this site.
> 
> ...


My bet is the dealership starts with an M 

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## hailpurdue (Jan 27, 2017)

turpiwa said:


> My bet is the dealership starts with an M
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


correct!


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Been there done that and ended up buying out of State. In a similar situation with M3 allocations last year. My recommendation is head west if the location works for you once you get your car for service - they have been fantastic once I found the right service advisor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## Drose (Apr 13, 2017)

*Bmwsalesguy*



hailpurdue said:


> correct!


DANGGGGGG That cant be a good sign if a dealership has people that have problems with it like that.


----------



## hailpurdue (Jan 27, 2017)

Update: i took delivery in munch on 16 may. unbelievably great experience at Welt!!!


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

hailpurdue said:


> Update: i took delivery in munch on 16 may. unbelievably great experience at Welt!!!


No pictures then it did not happen...


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Technic said:


> No pictures then it did not happen...


I was nearly 3 years late in posting. :thumbdwn:

But, eventually, there were photos posted here. (compliance photos) :thumbup:


----------



## hailpurdue (Jan 27, 2017)

Finally happened thanks to BMW NA for getting involved and applying pressure to the local dealer.

Experience (in Munich) was unbelievable. King for a day type experience!


----------



## Daryll (Jun 10, 2016)

That is great! Hope that you had a good time. As you said, they really do treat you like a king for a day!


Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



hailpurdue said:


> Finally happened thanks to BMW NA for getting involved and applying pressure to the local dealer.
> 
> Experience (in Munich) was unbelievable. King for a day type experience!


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Congrats on getting the situation squared away, and on the new ride. Those happy smiles say it all.


----------



## hailpurdue (Jan 27, 2017)

she's on a boat that left Bremerhaven this morning!!! On the "Drive Green Highway" ship. 
http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais...438000/imo:9728069/vessel:DRIVE_GREEN_HIGHWAY


----------

